# الكتالوجات المستخدمة فى التقديمات الميكانيكية و الكهربية submittals cataloge of mech & el



## mohamed mech (13 يناير 2011)

*الكتالوجات المستخدمة فى التقديمات الميكانيكية و الكهربية submittals cataloge of mech & elec*

السلام عليكم جميعا

كثير ما نحتاج الى الكتالوجات الخاصة ببعض المواد لعمل تقديم SUBMITTALS
و فى بعض الاحيان يتعذر علينا الحصول على نسخة منها حتى من المورد نفسة

و اليوم اقدم لكم واحد من اهم الملفات الا و هو ملف مجمع لكتالوجات معظم المواد المستخدمة فى الموقع
الملف كبير شوية 10 جيجا و يحتاج الى صبر لتنزيلة كامل

" بعض الملفات عبارة عن scan للكتالوج بدرجة وضوح عالية و بعض الصور 11 ميجا حتى تكون واضحة عند الطباعة"

وهذا هو رابط الفولدر كامل

http://www.mediafire.com/?7sqhhwvk8ldxw
و هذه هى روابط مباشرة للاجزاء الـ 32
و سلام خاص للاخ زانيتى فهو من شجعنى على رفع الملف فأسئلكم الدعاء له بظهر الغيب

و سلامى لكم جميعا
و نفعكم الله بما بين ايديكم و نفع بكم
و بالتوفيق للجميع​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?59eb1mpb6ufl5j3​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?010ehwgfhhiq07z​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?te8rqsrjhd264zk​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?77799gxf2g7lp7n​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?lml086x4ez1ljyi​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?vr4o00u2gdv86i2​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?m0p65yhyjyf6emj​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?208x6nlxt6hqvr9​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ws8xp1vpxilv6v3​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?9c7k4iz2mmk8n9n​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?p5g8xog178evklg​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?77ao0q2mwwc2ngg​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?6u8zgbik6u6ghwd​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?qkmdqfjfnjz2y2l​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?8kwru9dda9aan95​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zhacfuuycqq8w89​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?l1vmp5s7mscdz9d​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?uvdz08byeyercmt​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?qgnd2yu4ahzk846​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?93zr15e05b32n9l​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?bj7f7l56ikq6xx2​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?gxad4v7weky1r1m​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5ej2kw8ziajh8oz​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?n7jmnd1dko4de7f​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?f4bc3uh98gc1t1b​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?1pjidp9o593tnha​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?k9mzcetaariff9r​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?4dl63zdr8liik32​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?briq6a5tcvj1x5y​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?oegxx65d0sg5dwx​ 
الجزء 32 و الاخير
http://www.mediafire.com/?aeza9o7c3y49se2​ 

و السلام عليكم​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يناير 2011)

مجموعة هايلة لكن لو على الفور شيرد بتكون ايسر في الداونلوود لأن الميديا فاير الله المستعان عليه
تسلم ايدك 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eehaboo (13 يناير 2011)

لا ادري لماذا انتابني شعور ان هذا الملف قد كنت السبب في رفعه لكن على كل حال...جهد كبير وعطاء رائع من استاذ كبير شكرا جزيل لك الله يصبرنا على تنزيله


----------



## السيد زرد (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير ونفع بك واشكرك بشده على وقتك ومجهودك وعلى كل ما تقدمه


----------



## thaeribrahem (14 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## mohamed mech (15 يناير 2011)

يرفع لزانيتى باشا


----------



## zanitty (15 يناير 2011)

حبيبى و الله 
راجع لك


----------



## zanitty (16 يناير 2011)

بجد يا محمد عظمه على عظمه
ربنا يبارك لك يا رب
ها 
ايه رايك دلوقتى 
كده و اللا كنا استصعبناها
اشكر بقى الحج ابراهيم الفقى


----------



## mechanical wheel (17 يناير 2011)

ربنا يديلك على اد نيتك يا رب ويجازيك خير


----------



## zanitty (17 يناير 2011)

يا ريت يا باشا تعيد رفع الجزء 21 و 31 مره اخرى عشان مش شغالين 
الباقين تمام


----------



## محب الحرمين (17 يناير 2011)

كتر الف خيرك وفعلا زي ما زانيتي بيقول 21 و31 مش شغالين


----------



## mohamed mech (18 يناير 2011)

31
http://www.mediafire.com/?oegxx65d0sg5dwx

21
http://www.mediafire.com/?bj7f7l56ikq6xx2


----------



## zanitty (18 يناير 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> 31
> http://www.mediafire.com/?oegxx65d0sg5dwx
> 
> 21
> http://www.mediafire.com/?bj7f7l56ikq6xx2


وحدهم الرائعون يستجيبون


----------



## appess (18 يناير 2011)

حبذا لو تكرمتم و رفعتم الملفات على الفور شارد لسهولة التحميل و الانتقاء
و جزاكم الله عن المسلمين كل خير 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamed mech (18 يناير 2011)

zanitty قال:


> وحدهم الرائعون يستجيبون


 
فداك يا باشا 
و جارى رفع الجزء الاول على الفور شير :3:
والى اللقاء عندما يكتمل رفع الجزء 32 :2:
بإذن الله​


----------



## mohamed mech (19 يناير 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> مجموعة هايلة لكن لو على الفور شيرد بتكون ايسر في الداونلوود لأن الميديا فاير الله المستعان عليه
> تسلم ايدك
> و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


 
1
http://www.4shared.com/file/UZoaR3XZ/SUBMITTALSpart01.html
2
http://www.4shared.com/file/cxLIklQR/SUBMITTALSpart02.html
3
http://www.4shared.com/file/BVdOzbBp/SUBMITTALSpart03.html

و الباقى بإذن الله فى طريقه للتحميل إن كان فى العمر بقية​


----------



## pora (19 يناير 2011)

انت اسطورة


----------



## zanitty (20 يناير 2011)

pora قال:


> انت اسطورة


صدقت


----------



## mechanic power (20 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
شكرا على المجهود
بس ياريت متشيلش الملفات دلوقتى لحد مأنزل الملفات
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (20 يناير 2011)

اللاجزاء رقم

4
http://www.4shared.com/file/JMUuFe2a/SUBMITTALSpart04.html
5
http://www.4shared.com/file/IPK1BL9p/SUBMITTALSpart05.html
6
http://www.4shared.com/file/T5pcwNGU/SUBMITTALSpart06.html


----------



## م حازم ع (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
يا إخوان لو احد يعملها تورنت


----------



## mechanic power (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## الانجينيير (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م حازم ع (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
يا إخوان لو احد يعملها تورنت
أسهل للتحميل


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع م / محمد


----------



## zanitty (16 مايو 2011)

م حازم ع قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا إخوان لو احد يعملها تورنت
> أسهل للتحميل


حلوه فكره التورنت دى 
بالليل ان شاء الله (ان منسيتش يعنى) اعملها لكوا ملف تورنت


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> حلوه فكره التورنت دى
> بالليل ان شاء الله (ان منسيتش يعنى) اعملها لكوا ملف تورنت


 اعملها و علمنا ازى يا هندسة
ربنا يديك الصحة و البركة فى العمر


----------



## م حازم ع (16 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> حلوه فكره التورنت دى
> بالليل ان شاء الله (ان منسيتش يعنى) اعملها لكوا ملف تورنت



الله يجزيك الخير ويزوجك الحور العين

بطل :12:


----------



## mohamed alhmad (16 مايو 2011)

يارب بارك لنا في معلمنا م/mohamed mech


----------



## zanitty (16 مايو 2011)

م حازم ع قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا إخوان لو احد يعملها تورنت
> أسهل للتحميل





zanitty قال:


> حلوه فكره التورنت دى
> بالليل ان شاء الله (ان منسيتش يعنى) اعملها لكوا ملف تورنت


اتفضل يا جميل حمل من المرفقات


mohamed mech قال:


> اعملها و علمنا ازى يا هندسة
> ربنا يديك الصحة و البركة فى العمر


سهله يا كنج الكنوج 
نزل برنامج utorrent و ده هتلاقيه هنا http://www.utorrent.com/ و منه اعمل ملف جديد ctrl+n و اختار الفولدر او الملف اللى انت عاوز تعمله و هو هيتكفل بالباقى 
بعد كده لما تحمل اى ملف تورنت من النت بس دوس عليه دبل كليك (بمعنى ضغطه مزدوجه زى الدبل كيك كده) و اختار مكان التنزيل و سيبه يعيش مع نفسه 
ميزه التورنت انه بيستخدم السرعه الكامله للنت عندك يعنى ملوش حد اقصى زى باقى السيرفرات اللى زى الميديا فاير او الفور شايرد ما بتعمل و ده خلانى مثلا نزلت الاوتوكان 2012 فى ساعه زمن رغم ان مساحته 2 جيجا
عيبه بقى انك لو شغال على شبكه مع ناس هيسحب منهم كل سرعه الشبكه و محدش حيقدر يفتح حتى صفحه جوجل طول ما البرنامج شغال و بيحمل 


م حازم ع قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير ويزوجك الحور العين
> 
> بطل :12:


اللهم امين و اياك يا كبير 


mohamed alhmad قال:


> يارب بارك لنا في معلمنا م/mohamed mech


 اللهم اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## mohamed alhmad (16 مايو 2011)

والله ماقصرت [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u114782.html"]zanitty[/URL] ويارب ما توقف عداد حسناته ابدا


----------



## mohamed alhmad (16 مايو 2011)

والشكر كل الشكر للمجتهد  mohamed mech


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> اتفضل يا جميل حمل من المرفقات
> 
> سهله يا كنج الكنوج
> نزل برنامج utorrent و ده هتلاقيه هنا http://www.utorrent.com/ و منه اعمل ملف جديد ctrl+n و اختار الفولدر او الملف اللى انت عاوز تعمله و هو هيتكفل بالباقى
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
طيب فهمنى اكثر
اعملت كنترول ان و طلع صفحة التورنت الجديد
اختارت الفولدر المضغوط او الملف
و دوست كرييت اند سيف از
طلب منى url
ده حاجة و الحاجة الثانية
اواى الملف بيترفع من جهازى على النت
و لك جزيل الشكر و فاكر اللى اكل الطرب بتاعك فى شارع الجامعة
قعدنا لحد 2 بالليل مش قدرين ننام 
ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## mohamed alhmad (16 مايو 2011)

*(و لك جزيل الشكر و فاكر اللى اكل الطرب بتاعك فى شارع الجامعة
قعدنا لحد 2 بالليل مش قدرين ننام 
ربنا يبارك لك) *:67:


----------



## zanitty (16 مايو 2011)

mohamed alhmad قال:


> والله ماقصرت http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u114782.htmlzanitty ويارب ما توقف عداد حسناته ابدا


 يااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب 


mohamed alhmad قال:


> والشكر كل الشكر للمجتهد  mohamed mech


 اضم صوتى لصوتك


mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طيب فهمنى اكثر
> اعملت كنترول ان و طلع صفحة التورنت الجديد
> اختارت الفولدر المضغوط او الملف
> ...


طنش موضوع اليو ار ال و استمر و هتلاقى الدنيا خلصت
و بعدين طرب ايه يا عم ده انتوا مكلتوش حاجه بطه هى اللى قامت بالموضوع 


mohamed alhmad قال:


> *(و لك جزيل الشكر و فاكر اللى اكل الطرب بتاعك فى شارع الجامعة
> قعدنا لحد 2 بالليل مش قدرين ننام
> ربنا يبارك لك) *:67:


و بعدين طرب ايه يا عم ده انتوا مكلتوش حاجه بطه هى اللى قامت بالموضوع


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مايو 2011)

طريقة عمل ملف تورنت و رفعه على موقع *www.torrentbox.com*
*وفيه مئات مواقع التورنت .. بس أنا أفضل هذا .. صراحه رائع .. ( بالنسبه للمواقع الي ما تحتاج تسجيل في التحميل )*

*لتحميل برنامج Utorrent والي بنشرح عليه .. حمل** من هنا*

*بسم الله نبدا .. *
*قم بتتبع الصور *
*




*
*



*

*1 - مسار الملف الي تبي ترفعه . *
*2 - لأختيار ( الملف ) الي تبي ترفعه .*
*3 - إذا بغيت ترفع ( مجلد كامل ) . *
*4 - أذا اخترت رقم 3 سوف تتفعل هذه المنطقه .. وهي عباره عن إستثناءات من المجلد *
*5 - تقوم بوضع تراكر موقع تورنت بوكس وهذا هو **http://tracker.torrentbox.com:2710/announce*
*6 - تعليق على ملف التورنت يظهر في نفس البرنامج للأخرين .*
*7 - إذا بغيت تقسم الملف الي عدة ملفات . ثم يقوم بتجميعها ببرنامج Winrar . *
*8 - حط على هذا الخيار إذا بغيت تسوي أبلود مباشره .. ( يفضل ) *
*9 - إذا خلصت إضغط هنا *
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

*الحين خلصنا من الشغل في برنامج utorrent .*
*رح لموقع **www.torrentbox.com** وزي ما قلت قبل .. مب شرط تورنت بوكس .. أي موقع ثاني .. لكن انا افضل هذا*
*لازم تسوي لك حساب .. إتبع الصور :*
*



*
*



*

*إذا خلصت من التسجيل رح ل الصفحه الرئيسيه:*
*



*

*حط الإسم والباسوورد حقت الحساب حقك. *

*الحين دخلنا على قسم ( Upload torrent ) *
*



*
*



*
*



*

*الحين ما عليك إلا تنتظر ل ليتشرز إنهم يحملون منك .. أو تعطي الرابط ل صديقك الي يبي يحمل الملف .. *

*على فكره : *
*مب لازم تكون سرعة الأبلود عندك كبيره .. *

*للتوضيح........*
*التراكر : ويسمى أيضا المتتبع وهو موقع يقوم بربط الأجهزه مع بعضها البعض أو بعباره أخرى ماهو الا وسيط *
*لتجميع الأجهزه التي يتم بينها عمليات النقل .. *
*السيدرز : وهم الي إكتمل عنده الملف وقاعدين يرفعون الملف للناس اللي توهم يحملون الملف *
*الليتشرز : وهم اللي توهم ما بعد إكتمل عندهم الملف .. وقاعدين يحملون من السيدرز أو من الليتشرز الأخرين*
*أما بالنسبه ل التراكرز ف تقريبا كل موقع تورنت لهم تراكرز خاص .. وبس مجرد ما تدخل على تدخل على قائمة *
*Upload Torrent .. راح تكون موجوده التراكر .. ومثال موقع mininova في هذي الصفحه راح تحصل التراكرز حقتهم *
*هنا*


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب
> 
> اضم صوتى لصوتك
> 
> ...


راجع المشاركة السابقة و ادينى ملاحظاتك


----------



## أبوصاصا (16 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## zanitty (16 مايو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> راجع المشاركة السابقة و ادينى ملاحظاتك


يا عم انا كده نسيت انا كنت بعمل الملف ازاى 

تسلم ايدك يا معلم


----------



## م حازم ع (18 مايو 2011)

استاذ zanitty 
حملت التورنت وشغلته لكن لم يحمل أي شيء من الملفات 
ما المشكلة؟؟


----------



## zanitty (18 مايو 2011)

م حازم ع قال:


> استاذ zanitty
> حملت التورنت وشغلته لكن لم يحمل أي شيء من الملفات
> ما المشكلة؟؟


العلم عند ريى يا صديقى


----------



## م حازم ع (18 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> العلم عند ريى يا صديقى



يا فرحة ما تمت

يا ريت تشوف الموضوع اخي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم صديقنا المعطاء الكريم 
بارك الله فيكم و اصلح ما بين يديك 
الجزء الخامس على الفور شيرد غير ساري الصلاحية رجاء اعادة رفعه و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamed mech (18 مايو 2011)

الخامس يا هندسة
http://www.4shared.com/file/IPK1BL9p/SUBMITTALSpart05.html


----------



## mohamed mech (18 مايو 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/IPK1BL9p/SUBMITTALSpart05.html


----------



## م حازم ع (19 مايو 2011)

أستاذ زانيتي الأرجنتيني

يا ريت تشوفلنا التورنت 
ما فيه seeds peers


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (20 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك الله علما


----------



## hikal007 (20 مايو 2011)

مجهووود اكثر من راااائع .. كل الشكر والتقدير لحضرتك


----------



## zanitty (20 مايو 2011)

م حازم ع قال:


> يا فرحة ما تمت
> 
> يا ريت تشوف الموضوع اخي





م حازم ع قال:


> أستاذ زانيتي الأرجنتيني
> 
> يا ريت تشوفلنا التورنت
> ما فيه seeds peers


اتفضلوا شغال و تمت تجربته اهو


----------



## zanitty (20 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> اتفضلوا شغال و تمت تجربته اهو


بصوا بقى
الملف اترفع و اتعمل له السييدز و كل حاجه 100 فل و جربته و اشتغل
و جيت بحمله تانى متحملش 
لو حد عنده خبره فى التورنت اكتر منى يقول ايه اللى ناقص بقى لانى خلاص انا عملت كل اللى ينفع يتعمل


----------



## mohamed mech (20 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
مرفق ملف التورنت الجديد
بالتوفيق للجميع
و سلامى لزانيتى​


----------



## م حازم ع (21 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> بصوا بقى
> الملف اترفع و اتعمل له السييدز و كل حاجه 100 فل و جربته و اشتغل
> و جيت بحمله تانى متحملش
> لو حد عنده خبره فى التورنت اكتر منى يقول ايه اللى ناقص بقى لانى خلاص انا عملت كل اللى ينفع يتعمل



ما قصرت جزاك الله خيراً
لأن التحميل العادي عندي شبه مستحيل من كثير تقطيع النت


mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مرفق ملف التورنت الجديد
> بالتوفيق للجميع
> و سلامى لزانيتى



الله يزوجكم الحور العين 
بارك الله لكما في أوقاتكما وأطال عمريكما في طاعته


----------



## zanitty (21 مايو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مرفق ملف التورنت الجديد
> بالتوفيق للجميع
> و سلامى لزانيتى​


انا عاوز افهم اشمعنى بقى بتنفع معاك و مش بتنفع معايا


----------



## ايمن شعبان (21 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المنتسب (24 مايو 2011)

السسسسسسسسلام عليكم الف شكر ياهندسة على المجهود الرائع ده
وبجد ربا يوفقك
كنت اتمنى من حضرتك وضع االجزء رقم 29 لان نزلت الاجزاء كلها ومش لاقى الجزء ده فيهم وشكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (6 يونيو 2011)

المنتسب قال:


> السسسسسسسسلام عليكم الف شكر ياهندسة على المجهود الرائع ده
> وبجد ربا يوفقك
> كنت اتمنى من حضرتك وضع االجزء رقم 29 لان نزلت الاجزاء كلها ومش لاقى الجزء ده فيهم وشكرا


 
الجزء الـ 29

http://www.mediafire.com/?5ao4uyq89hr7qb5​


----------



## amirhelmy (11 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة بجد اكثر من رائع بس كنت اتمني توضحلي اكتر ان معظم الشركات دي في الامارات انا شغلي في السعودية وعندي موردين مختلفين غير اللي في الملف اللي حضرتك رفعته طبعا الملف مفيد قوي وهستفيد منه ان شاء الله بس حبيت انوه عن النقطة دي عشان باقي الزملاء يكون عندهم علم بس عند تحميل الملفات 
وجزاكم الله كل خير مرة تانية


----------



## محمد يس (20 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسه وانا عندي كتالوجات ربنا يوفقني واسحبها اسكنر وهحاول اجمع المواضيع المتشابه مثلال المواسير - الاكسسوارات - المحابس- المكيفات - معدات الحيق - ربنا يوفقنا ونعمل اكبر مكتبه للكتلوجات في المنتدي لكي يعم العلم وننهض بالمستوي وشكرا جزيلا علي هذا العطاء ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وكل من ساهم وساعد في ذلك


----------



## م حازم ع (22 يونيو 2011)

يا شباب وخصوصاً mohamed mech 
حد يعمل seed للتورنت الله يخليكم
باقي شوي ويكتمل التحميل


----------



## tamerkadi (29 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر على المشاركة ولكن سؤال هل المجموعه دي خاصة بميكانيكا وكهرباء وهل في ملفات فقط للكهرباء بدل ما انزل كله


----------



## mohamed mech (29 يونيو 2011)

tamerkadi قال:


> الف شكر على المشاركة ولكن سؤال هل المجموعه دي خاصة بميكانيكا وكهرباء وهل في ملفات فقط للكهرباء بدل ما انزل كله


 
ميكانيكا + كهرباء


----------



## سلوان الطائي (29 يونيو 2011)

مشكور جدا على هذا الجهد


----------



## Eng_haytham (16 أكتوبر 2011)

باااااارك الله فيييييييك غلى هذا المجهود
وشكراااااااا لك على تعبك


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (11 مارس 2012)

*يا أخ محمد بارك الله فيك ممكن الجزء 11 لأنه مش عايز يحمل عندىوجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (11 مارس 2012)

*يا أخ محمد الرجاء رفع الجزء الحادى عشر على موقع الفور شير لأنه مش شغال عندى*​


----------



## egystorm (11 مارس 2012)

ممكن الجزء 22 لانة مبيحملش معايا خالص اكون مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## eng_smrs (20 مارس 2012)

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس علي العمل لرئع


----------



## وحيد الخلية (22 مارس 2012)

لم أستطع تحميل الجزء 26 ............... أرجو اعادة رفعه


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مارس 2012)

رابط تحميل الجزء 26
http://www.mediafire.com/?1pjidp9o593tnha


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مارس 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gxad4v7weky1r1m


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مارس 2012)

egystorm قال:


> ممكن الجزء 22 لانة مبيحملش معايا خالص اكون مشكور جدا جدا



تفضل
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gxad4v7weky1r1m


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مارس 2012)

أبوالخير حنفى قال:


> *يا أخ محمد بارك الله فيك ممكن الجزء 11 لأنه مش عايز يحمل عندىوجزاك الله خيرا*​




تفضل
http://www.mediafire.com/?p5g8xog178evklg


----------



## COREY (23 مارس 2012)

*شكراً جزيلاً اخي العزيز على هذا المجود الرائع بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير و شكر خاااص الى مشرفنا المتميز الاخ زانتي براك الله فيكم
*


----------



## وائل البرعى (16 مايو 2013)

*رد: الكتالوجات المستخدمة فى التقديمات الميكانيكية و الكهربية submittals cataloge of mech & el*

جزاكم الله خيرا نرجو تحميل الموضوع مرة اخرى لأن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ياسر حسن (10 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## agordat1977 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

يا باشمهندس محمد ممكن الجزء 32 على الميديا فير لانه مش شغال و شكرا


----------



## asd_zxc (12 نوفمبر 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> 
> كثير ما نحتاج الى الكتالوجات الخاصة ببعض المواد لعمل تقديم SUBMITTALS
> و فى بعض الاحيان يتعذر علينا الحصول على نسخة منها حتى من المورد نفسة
> ...




خلصت فيك كل الكلام , ربنا يباركلك يا هندسة


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (16 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## broken2th (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيراً 


ممكن يا أخي لو سمحت الجزء الأخير لأنه لا يعمل في الميديا فاير


يا ريت الله يكرمك على الفور شيرد أو أي موقع تشوفه الله يرضى عليك


----------



## mohamed mech (17 نوفمبر 2013)

broken2th قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا كثيراً
> 
> 
> ممكن يا أخي لو سمحت الجزء الأخير لأنه لا يعمل في الميديا فاير
> ...



تفضل

http://www.mediafire.com/download/aeza9o7c3y49se2/SUBMITTALS.part32.rar


----------



## mausa (26 أبريل 2015)

الله يبارك فيك مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (1 مايو 2015)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------

